

Quake mod where your speed correlates to the flow of time - SPD-13
http://superhotgame.com/superQOT/

======
SPD-13
This was done by the team behind SUPERHOT, an FPS game with the same game
mechanic. If you like the concept check them out!

[http://superhotgame.com/](http://superhotgame.com/)

